# Outdoor system



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

This past fall I finished my HTR and it came out great. I now want to add two speakers outside on my deck. My current HTR receiver has a second zone that I can use to connect the two outdoor speakers to. The only issue I see is that my HTR is in the basement and I don't want to go up and down to make changes. I want to keep this on the cheap, not looking for anything extravagant. My other option is to get a cheap receiver and place in the mudroom and use that to power the two speakers. I mainly plan on using Pandora for music. Any thoughts and/or recommendations?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

"On the cheap" can mean different things to different budgets. Exactly how much are we talking here. Exteris Audio is one of our sponsors here & offers some good products developed for outdoor use.

http://www.exterisaudio.com/index.html

To me this would be an ideal set up for the deck. No need to worry about running wires or another receiver.


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

Tonto said:


> "On the cheap" can mean different things to different budgets. Exactly how much are we talking here. Exteris Audio is one of our sponsors here & offers some good products developed for outdoor use.
> 
> http://www.exterisaudio.com/index.html
> 
> To me this would be an ideal set up for the deck. No need to worry about running wires or another receiver.


I thinking around $300. I'm not a music buff it will only be used on the occasional BBQ. I was even thinking of getting everything used or refurbished.


----------



## Destructobrat (Jul 4, 2013)

devildog1679 said:


> I thinking around $300. I'm not a music buff it will only be used on the occasional BBQ. I was even thinking of getting everything used or refurbished.


Check out accesories4less.com. They've got a decent selection of refurbished outdoor speakers in your price range.


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

Destructobrat said:


> Check out accesories4less.com. They've got a decent selection of refurbished outdoor speakers in your price range.


Yea, that's where I got all my HTR gear. What I'm not sure is if I should connect them to the second zone on my Receiver or just get a second and place it in the mud room.


----------



## Destructobrat (Jul 4, 2013)

devildog1679 said:


> Yea, that's where I got all my HTR gear. What I'm not sure is if I should connect them to the second zone on my Receiver or just get a second and place it in the mud room.


It'd probably be easier and cheaper just to use Zone 2.. Of course, you'd probably need to weigh that against how much of a hassle wiring that would be.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

If you want really cheap, I also recommend Accessories4less. Another option, if you belong to Costco (or the like), they sell some rock speakers that are fairly cheap, but sound fine for background music (made by KLH) that have a coaxial 6" driver. We're using them in the back yard and power them with an AMP100 by Audiosource (fairly cheap amp that works great. The amp and these speakers will run under your budget.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

If you have a networked receiver some have smartphone apps so that you can control backyard zone 2 music from your palm, while flipping burgers with the other hand.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is the am on Amazon for $100.94 with free shipping:

http://www.amazon.com/AudioSource-A...ie=UTF8&qid=1373251685&sr=8-1&keywords=amp100










Costco doesn't have the speakers I mentioned online, but only in their store. But they are made by KLH and look like these from Amazon also (these would be fine for background music).

http://www.amazon.com/Theater-Solut...&qid=1373251742&sr=8-1&keywords=rock+speakers


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

phreak said:


> If you have a networked receiver some have smartphone apps so that you can control backyard zone 2 music from your palm, while flipping burgers with the other hand.


Let me check on that. I think it might. Thanks


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

Yeah - the networked option is great if you have that ability. There can be some limitations with built in "zone 2" play back; often they use analog inputs only (as is the case with my Marantz NR1602), and its obviously audio-only (which works fine for your Pandora use). The Marantz has a web address on my home network, I can browse right to the receiver and operate most functions without a 3rd party app.

Another option could be wireless speakers like the Rocketfish products. These have a transmitter that hooks into the RCA Audio Out jacks, or a headphone-out jack, and sends the wireless signal to their speakers. I get pretty close to 100' of range, through walls and whatnot, using this. I hook the Rocketfish transmitter to the audio-out of my web-enabled Blu-Ray player (with Pandora app) and "poof" - wireless "zone 2".


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

cubiclecrusher said:


> Yeah - the networked option is great if you have that ability. There can be some limitations with built in "zone 2" play back; often they use analog inputs only (as is the case with my Marantz NR1602), and its obviously audio-only (which works fine for your Pandora use). The Marantz has a web address on my home network, I can browse right to the receiver and operate most functions without a 3rd party app.
> 
> Another option could be wireless speakers like the Rocketfish products. These have a transmitter that hooks into the RCA Audio Out jacks, or a headphone-out jack, and sends the wireless signal to their speakers. I get pretty close to 100' of range, through walls and whatnot, using this. I hook the Rocketfish transmitter to the audio-out of my web-enabled Blu-Ray player (with Pandora app) and "poof" - wireless "zone 2".


I'll look into that. Guess my options are larger than I thought.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

What type of receiver do u have?


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

pddufrene said:


> What type of receiver do u have?


Onkyo TX- NR616


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

devildog1679 said:


> Onkyo TX- NR616


Since u have a onkyo receiver there is a app you can download on your phone or iPad which ever devices you may have which will allow u to control your outdoor speakers with the touch of a button. I have a Yamaha receiver that has a similar app and I love the ability to be out poolside and just control everything from there without having to be in sight of my receiver.


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

Looking into that. Thanks


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok, so I made a mistake my Onkyo is a HT-R990 (specs below). Like I said before if I can get away with just getting speakers then that is the route I would like to take. Option 1 is to plug the speakers into the receiver and then plug my iPhone into the Receiver using the USB. The only issue with this is that if I want to change the channel (Pandora) I would have to go in the house and down to the basement. Not Ideal but possibly the cheapest route. I could also get an iPhone dock for the iPhone but see no point in that if I can just use the USB connection. Option 2 is to connect my receiver to my home network using Ethernet then using my computer to play internet radio. The benefit here is that I can keep my laptop outside to control the music. Option 3 is to just get a second receiver and place it in the laundry room to power the speakers. Most convenient (second to Ethernet route) option but most expensive. Any other ideas based on my receiver specs? Will the internet radio work as I think it would? 

http://www.intl.onkyo.com/downloads/manuals/pdf/ht-r990_manual_e.pdf


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok, your receiver does have networking capability. Do u have your receiver hooked up to a internet router?


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

Not yet, I just need to run the wire to my router. I hate fishing cable. This is going to be complicated, running the Ethernet and speaker cable will be a pain. Wish I would have thought about this before I finished the basement  Another option could be to add another modem and router downstairs but that still leaves me with running speaker cable and paying about $100 for a router and modem. I wonder if I can get a decent receiver for $150? It would rarely be used so it doesn't have to be state of the art. Just good enough to connect my laptop and/or iphone.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Lol! Ya that's never fun. But once you have it hooked to your receiver you can use the app from anywhere in your house or on your property that you can pick up your wi-fi signal to control your receiver. Without having your phone hooked up directly to it.


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

pddufrene said:


> Lol! Ya that's never fun. But once you have it hooked to your receiver you can use the app from anywhere in your house or on your property that you can pick up your wi-fi signal to control your receiver. Without having your phone hooked up directly to it.


Would it be ok in running the speaker wire behind the vinyl siding along the house then drilling through into the house at point of connection to receiver? The other way is drilling into house at the speaker location then running the wire along the baseboards to the receiver. On the outside they won't get wet but they will see very cold temps in winter.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

devildog1679 said:


> Would it be ok in running the speaker wire behind the vinyl siding along the house then drilling through into the house at point of connection to receiver? The other way is drilling into house at the speaker location then running the wire along the baseboards to the receiver. On the outside they won't get wet but they will see very cold temps in winter.


That's what I did to mine to a extent. I ran my wires through the attic to the easiest point that I could get to, then passed them through the boxing and ran them under there tucked into the little lip that supports the vinyl and ran the wires half way around my house.


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

pddufrene said:


> That's what I did to mine to a extent. I ran my wires through the attic to the easiest point that I could get to, then passed them through the boxing and ran them under there tucked into the little lip that supports the vinyl and ran the wires half way around my house.


I think I'm taking that route. Much easier and cleaner. My wife doesn't want wires along baseboards in the living room.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

devildog1679 said:


> I think I'm taking that route. Much easier and cleaner. My wife doesn't want wires along baseboards in the living room.


And like you said it is a lot cleaner and easier, I'm all about that.


----------

